# Where to Get Pet Supplies?



## JacqiS (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi -
Just moved to Guadalajara with my tiny Chihuahua and it's time to get more dog buscuits, etc. I have to walk or take a bus from Centro Historico, and I need some helping figuring out where to shop as my Spanish is still quite minimal. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. (Walmart is not an option.)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Not very familiar with Guadalajara, but yo may want to look for a Mascota store (written +cota). They specialize in pet supplies. They are very expensive though. For our puppy we usually go to our local vet to buy most of her stuff. I hope this helps.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most grocery stores, like Mega, Soriana, and others, will carry the usual brands, as well as generic dog food. Even some small neighborhood 'tiendas' have some limited supply. Just ask around for 'comida para perros'. There is a 'mercado publico' in the centro historico and they may have dog food.
I have to ask: If you are in Centro, why isn't Walmart an option? There is one nearby, just a 30-40 peso taxi ride away. You can shop for other things, fill a couple of bags and take a taxi back to your door.


----------



## JacqiS (Jan 31, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Most grocery stores, like Mega, Soriana, and others, will carry the usual brands, as well as generic dog food. Even some small neighborhood 'tienda' have some limited supply. Just ask around for 'comida para perros'. There is a 'mercado publico' in the centro historico and they may have dog food.
> I have to ask: If you are in Centro, why isn't Walmart an option? There is one nearby, just a 30-40 peso taxi ride away. You can shop for other things, fill a couple of bags and take a taxi back to your door.


Thank you for your kind suggestions. However, Walmart is not an option because I have already been there. Not only do they not carry the type of things I need for my dog (even in the states), but I also found the quality of the items at the Guadalajara Walmart you reference to be extremely poor for the amount of money charged (I can do lots better at the mercados). That is why Walmart is not an option. 

My dog is tiny (3 lbs), has a very tiny mouth and a delicate digestion, so I am looking for specialized things. These dont have to be the exact same things I used to buy in the states, but they need to be reasonably similar. I will look for a "mascota" store, as Queretaro suggests. Thanks again for helping.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*mascota store*

at plaza gallerias in zapopan there is a mascota in the mall..... the specialty dog food can be found at the upscale vet office... lane:


----------



## Hallohallo (Apr 2, 2010)

Agree with mexliving... there is a mascota store at plaza gallerias... if not you could go to a veterinarian and talk to him...

i'm mexican and live in guadalajara  so i know the place =) if you need any help just tell me =)


----------



## JacqiS (Jan 31, 2010)

*thank you both*



Hallohallo said:


> Agree with mexliving... there is a mascota store at plaza gallerias... if not you could go to a veterinarian and talk to him...
> 
> i'm mexican and live in guadalajara  so i know the place =) if you need any help just tell me =)


Thank you to both Hallohallo and Mexliving regarding pet food. I have been buying it at the nearest Vet and "todo bien." Thanks so much for taking the time and trouble to answer. I do appreciate it! However, I may take you up on your offer of help for other issues, Hallohallo! Muy amable. Muchas gracias!


----------



## MtnWoman (Apr 6, 2010)

I would love to hear if there is anywhere in Guadalajara that carries quality dog food. That is really my one big complaint about Mexico. The "best" you can get here are Royal Canin and Diamond, considered fair to middlin' brands NOB. If you find anywhere please post the information.

I agree I would never feed my dog food from Wal-Mart, folks who buy people food there are much braver than I.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Filet mignon is available at the nearest butcher shop. Of course, there is always chateaubriand for two.

Sorry; I just couldn't resist.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

MtnWoman said:


> I would love to hear if there is anywhere in Guadalajara that carries quality dog food. That is really my one big complaint about Mexico. The "best" you can get here are Royal Canin and Diamond, considered fair to middlin' brands NOB. If you find anywhere please post the information.
> 
> I agree I would never feed my dog food from Wal-Mart, folks who buy people food there are much braver than I.


Whenever Consumer Reports rates dog food NOB, Kirkland food from Costco is very highly rated - you might want to check it out. It is available at Costcos in Mexico.


----------

